# Tool Restorations >  Stanley Handyman wood plane restoration.

## Matt Owens



----------

Altair (Jan 6, 2020),

Andyt (Jan 7, 2020),

Slim-123 (Jan 7, 2020),

stubb (Jan 7, 2020)

----------

